# Cutest Puppy



## Txiafella (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello! I apologize if this isn't allowed..

My wife entered our puppy in a local photo contest on Facebook. The most votes by Wednesday receives $100 gift card in groceries. If we win, we might be able to eat next month since I spent all the rest of our money on our goats

If any of y'all have Facebook and wouldn't mind just clicking on the link (our puppy's picture should automatically pop up) and just click vote. I would appreciate it so much!

I don't have tons of Facebook friends myself and so I'm trying to be creative in reaching out and begging for votes!

The rules are you can vote 1x/day and if you feel so inclined to give us a vote, I don't expect you to keep voting the next few days. We're behind by about 30 votes right now.

Again, thank you!

http://woobox.com/wkmbu5/gallery/Wq3mlaV-H8E

The link is safe, I promise. Woobox is a company that has an app on Facebook that companies use to hold contests like this. I checked it out myself before we even submitted our puppy's picture.


----------



## Txiafella (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm attaching a picture of what the link will show.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute pup! I don't Facebook, so I can't help, sorry. But it is cute!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not on Facebook either. TGS is MY social media. ;-) But that IS one adorable pup!


----------



## Txiafella (Mar 1, 2017)

Hahaha that's no problem! We think she's pretty cute too. But she's definitely being ornery in this picture. Thanks!


----------



## Txiafella (Mar 1, 2017)

A quick update to anyone with Facebook who might scroll through this, we're in first right now by a very slim margin as you can see. Here's our family picture saying hello and we appreciate your vote! :smile:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice picture! Your pup sure is funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I voted. Cute pup.


----------



## Txiafella (Mar 1, 2017)

Thank you! I appreciate the help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet, did it again, hope you have the votes you need now.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Did you win?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He said most votes by Wednesday. 

Good luck, he's cute  Sorry I'm not on Facebook!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Voting ends at 11:59 p.m. on Wednesday, March 22.


----------



## Txiafella (Mar 1, 2017)

Shoot, I messed that up. Through Wednesday* 

So tomorrow we're still hoping for votes!

It's a close one for sure!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I didn't see the Wed. date!


----------



## Txiafella (Mar 1, 2017)

One hour to go and the tally is 889-871 and we're leading. But they keep getting votes too. I just want it to end so I can go to sleep in peace! I've invested way too much energy into this contest haha. But my wife and I are having fun with it. So it's all good!

Thanks again everyone for the votes and the nice comments on our puppy!


----------



## Txiafella (Mar 1, 2017)

We won! Thanks again to everyone


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:fireworks: Congrats.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yay! Congratulations!!!!


----------

